# Lying, Gossip, and the Court Room



## Romans922 (Sep 22, 2009)

We are not to lie. We are not to Gossip (telling of someone's sins/problems which are true to another).

So what do we do in the courtroom, when someone asks us about someone? Is Gossip then allowed? Even if we know they are not guilty of a crime against the state, are we to answer questions which will hurt their good name?


----------



## Skyler (Sep 22, 2009)

Why do you take that particular definition of gossip? I don't think it's correct. It seems too general to me.


----------



## Curt (Sep 22, 2009)

Gossip and testimony are two different things.


----------



## louis_jp (Sep 22, 2009)

The purpose of the courtroom, theoretically at least, is to do justice; so I would say that "gossiping" (as you put it) would be allowed -- as it's not really gossip, but has a legitimate purpose. Also, in our country the rules of evidence restrict the kind of information that you can give to that which is relevant and necessary -- for example, rules against hearsay, exclusion of information whose prejudicial value outweighs its evidentiary value, etc.


----------



## Skyler (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's a definition I think suits better:

"idle talk or rumor, esp. about the personal or private affairs of others" -Dictionary.com


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 22, 2009)

that definition fits more with slander. Gossip and slander are two different things. 

Gossip - speaking truth of someone else (which is hurtful)
Slander - speaking false things of someone else (which is hurtful)



As for Louis' remark of the courtroom. It seems maybe you are looking at this backwards, I'm not looking at this from the world's perspective or the judge's perspective. I care not of their opinions. I am asking as a Christian, from Scripture's perspective.


----------



## Zenas (Sep 22, 2009)

I always thought gossip was speaking about unconfirmed, private business of others, i.e. you don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## Hippo (Sep 22, 2009)

What defines Gossip is that it is done in private and behind someones back, there is nothing more open than saying something in court on public record.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 22, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> that definition fits more with slander. Gossip and slander are two different things.
> 
> Gossip - speaking truth of someone else (which is hurtful)
> Slander - speaking false things of someone else (which is hurtful)
> ...



It sounds like you are asking whether a Christian should obey the civil laws of the land he lives in--that is, should the Christian obey the civil authority when commanded to testify or should he refuse based upon a fairly undefined principle?

The definition of gossip you presented has to be qualified by something else. For instance, if you witnessed a murder and were called to testify, certainly that would be a hurtful statement from the perspective of the defendant. But scripture clearly contemplates such testimony because it prescribes the requirement of two or more witnesses.

Scripture not only allows for testimony in such cases, it demands it. And it demands that it be truthful. The law of evidence provides the framework for keeping out unnecessary and hurtful gossip (the term is "prejudicial", which means the inflammatory content outweighs its usefulness as evidence). This body of law is more than a judge's opinion, it is drawn from biblical (and, unquestionably historical) principles and is designed to allow justice to be pursued in a righteous manner.

I'm not saying it always works, but I don't see how the general admonition against gossip trumps the requirement for civil justice.


----------



## louis_jp (Sep 22, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> that definition fits more with slander. Gossip and slander are two different things.
> 
> Gossip - speaking truth of someone else (which is hurtful)
> Slander - speaking false things of someone else (which is hurtful)
> ...



The assumption behind my remarks was that we as Christians are to seek justice, and to obey and assist the civil authorities in so doing -- e.g., Romans 13 -- and that the issue you term "gossip" is subsumed under that larger framework.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 22, 2009)

Here is the first source I could find which defined gossip/slander:

"Gossip is the spreading of unfavorable information about someone else, even if
that information is true.” – Jerry Bridges

“Slander is making a false statement or misrepresentation about another person
that defines or damages that person’s reputation.” – Jerry Bridges


----------



## Andres (Sep 22, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> that definition fits more with slander. Gossip and slander are two different things.
> 
> Gossip - speaking truth of someone else (which is hurtful)
> Slander - speaking false things of someone else (which is hurtful)



Based on your definition of gossip, then what of a pastor or counselor who may need to discuss someone's behavior with a trusted colleague? I think there has to be some negative aspect to the gossip such as taking pleasure in a person's negative situation or spreading the news for the sake of gaining attention for yourself. I see nothing wrong with testifying in court and would feel no convictions about doing so if called to.


----------



## Edward (Sep 22, 2009)

Romans922 said:


> We are not to lie. We are not to Gossip (telling of someone's sins/problems which are true to another).
> 
> So what do we do in the courtroom, when someone asks us about someone? Is Gossip then allowed? Even if we know they are not guilty of a crime against the state, are we to answer questions which will hurt their good name?



Voluntarily there or pursuant to subpoena? On direct or cross? Is it a matter where you can assert the sanctity of the confessional? Fact or speculation? 

Question 143: Which is the ninth commandment?

Answer: The ninth commandment is, Thou shalt not bear false witness against thy neighbor.



Question 145: What are the sins forbidden in the ninth commandment?

Answer:* The sins forbidden in the ninth commandment are, all prejudicing the truth*, and the good name of our neighbors, as well as our own, *especially in public judicature;* giving false evidence, suborning false witnesses, wittingly appearing and pleading for an evil cause, outfacing and overbearing the truth; passing unjust sentence, calling evil good, and good evil; rewarding the wicked according to the work of the righteous, and the righteous according to the work of the wicked; forgery,* concealing the truth, undue silence in a just cause,and holding our peace when iniquity calls for either a reproof from ourselves, or complaint to others;* speaking the truth unseasonably, or maliciously to a wrong end, or perverting it to a wrong meaning, or in doubtful and equivocal expressions, to the prejudice of truth or justice;speaking untruth, lying, slandering, backbiting, detracting, tale bearing, whispering, scoffing, reviling, rash, harsh, and partial censuring; misconstructing intentions, words, and actions; flattering, vainglorious boasting, thinking or speaking too highly or too meanly of ourselves or others; denying the gifts and graces of God; aggravating smaller faults;hiding, excusing, or extenuating of sins, when called to a free confession;unnecessary discovering of infirmities; raising false rumors, receiving and countenancing evil reports, and stopping our ears against just defense; evil suspicion; envying or grieving at the deserved credit of any, endeavoring or desiring to impair it, rejoicing in their disgrace and infamy; scornful contempt, fond admiration; breach of lawful promises; neglecting such things as are of good report, and practicing, or not avoiding ourselves, or not hindering: What we can in others, such things as procure an ill name.


----------



## Archlute (Sep 22, 2009)

"Have you heard the one about Alfred?"


----------

